# milking using/adapting a breast pump?



## buzyb34 (Aug 19, 2010)

Can you use a breast pump to milk?  are there plans out there to adapt one?  I only milk one goat and next year hoping for one more. I ask because I have a bit of arthritis, and hubby can't seem to get it figured out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought a breast pump and tried using it but it didn't work for me. There was someone on here a while ago that was using one though. I ended up ordering a milking machine since I will be milking around 8 girls.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 21, 2010)

I found a device that works well for me.  Currently I have two Nigerians I milk.  Udderly E Z, website is same thing with no spaces dot com.  Just a suggestion, not a paid endorsement.


----------



## buzyb34 (Aug 21, 2010)

i am trying not to pay $200 for a miling device.  though if i had to buy one that wold be it


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 21, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I bought a breast pump and tried using it but it didn't work for me. There was someone on here a while ago that was using one though. I ended up ordering a milking machine since I will be milking around 8 girls.


I have a small herd, so I'm going to have to find that other thread. I stumbled on it once...if anyone else knows where it is, could you please post the link? thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 21, 2010)

If I recall correctly, the person just mentioned that he used a breast pump from Walmart but never explained anything else about it.


----------



## nmred (Aug 27, 2010)

There are other hand milking machines out there, similar to the EZ Milker, but cheaper.  I personally have tried two of them:  the Henry Milker http://www.goatfinder.com/goat_milk_machine.htm and the MaggieDan milker http://www.maggidans.com/milker.htm.  You could try checking them out.  They both work fairly well, in fact I used to use only them when I first started out as I was not at all sure of hand milking as I too have arthritis.  Now, however, I have found that hand milking is much faster and doesn't really bother my arthritis that much.  In fact, the regular exercise seems to help a little bit.

As for adapting a breast pump, I think it would depend on the type of pump.  Both of the above milkers use a syringe as a teat cup, so the pump could possibly work if you can get a tight enough seal.  Good luck!


----------

